# Rabbit(or something short) Ate 5 Plants:



## marine5068 (Jul 19, 2006)

Go figure, as soon(1 week after) I planted my seedlings, I went out one morning to check my babies and there were 5 gone and 8 more nibbled up to two feet...well, 5 were topped right off with all the leaves eaten and some were too tall for the critter that is now walking around on all fours so stoned he's seeing double, so they kept the tops.  So iIwent to the local CO-OP and bought some poultry netting and made a good fence near the house for my garden. I liked the more secret spots I put the plants before, but what can ya do? Next year I'll be better ready.

My question is this, I've heard alot about how and when to fertilize and have a good grasp on what to give in what stage of development, but about how many times and at what strength do you add ferts to the soil in veggie state and later in flowering?

The little guys(or should I say gals) are gettin bigger by the day, I've also done some 'bending the tops' to force them to be thicker with more side shoots.

Anyone with any insite into these questions and practices can reply, Thanks , 
~Marine


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 20, 2006)

How/when you start nutrients depends on what kind of potting soil you used.
Then you have to deciede if you want to use chem's or go organic.  Chem's are easier to obtain; organics usually mean better tasting weed and less harm to the environment.
So post back with what potting soil you used and whether or not you want to grow organically.


----------



## gottalovebud (Jul 20, 2006)

When you say bending the tops what do you meen how do you do that


----------



## KADE (Jul 20, 2006)

He means tieing the plants over almost 90* so the light gets in to the main shoot easier. It suppositly changes hormones to concentrate on growing side shoots, and it works very well. If you do a search on here search "LST" or "Low Stress Training"


----------



## skunk (Jul 20, 2006)

Lst is good for hiding your plants outdoors and making more height available indoors not to maximize harvest. so whether you want to hide them outdoors or not it doesnt help none putting a black net over them exspecially if your flying in a helicopter and see black netting in the woods. or even just someone scouting will be curiouse to look like myself. and nute wise most nutes have directions saying once a weeks and that is correct for marijuana until the last 2 weeks of flowering stage . then nomore just water when needed .


----------



## gottalovebud (Jul 20, 2006)

hey skunk do you reccomend lst and do helicopters find alot of outdoor grown pot even if it is only 3 plants (my situation)


----------



## skunk (Jul 20, 2006)

ps i would also be checking for deer tracks before you blame them poor inocent rabbits lol.


----------



## skunk (Jul 20, 2006)

im not comprehending your 1st paragraph about recommending what. and if you only have 3 they may not bother you unless its a felony charge in your state . unless there right together and in the open .


----------



## gottalovebud (Jul 21, 2006)

Do you think i should try the low stress training.


----------



## skunk (Jul 21, 2006)

i always LST indoors to keep my plants at a minium height and it is also advisable to do outdoors to prevent trouble if you know what i mean . but unless you have 6 to 12 feet of height space indoors yes i recomend Lst.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 21, 2006)

gottalovebud said:
			
		

> hey skunk do you reccomend lst and do helicopters find alot of outdoor grown pot even if it is only 3 plants (my situation)


 
Mind if I jump in?
In my state. (which 1 plant is a felony).
they only ever catch the 15+ plant guys with heli. Most of the time its some blabbering loud mouth squeeling when he got his/her butt in the ringer. and they grow em in there back yard with neighbors close by???? but what do they expect. 3 plants tied and hidden discretely. I don't see how they could pick em up easily. IMHO


----------



## skunk (Jul 21, 2006)

jump on in mutt glad to have you . in my state 5 is a felony . but ive heard of them catching someone with 5 too in there back yard bye the woods edge bordering an open field .not my type of hiding spot either . mine myself is planted in the woods by big rocks and appr. 40 to 50 yards apart. but then again last year i had 2 in my back yard 8ft tall and after corn died i was paranoid as hell but never got caught . but then again they turned males on me so i pulled them up early and gave them to my buddys to smoke so it really didnt stay in the ground till oct either . that is when the heat is on in my hemisphere with the helis .just hide well and hope for the best .


----------



## gottalovebud (Jul 21, 2006)

I just moved mine into a place with some more sunlight i dont think it was getting enough where it was at but its good place ( i think ) because it is surrounded by blackberry bushes and sweetgum trees (both plants look like pot leaves) so i think it is good. And oh yeah there is a crick running pretty close to it so watter is easy. I think the only downside is the dirt is clay so i have to keep em in buckets outside. I think i will Low stress train them tommorow and bury the buckets. your lucky skunk 1 plant is a felony in my state.


----------



## skunk (Jul 22, 2006)

whoa hang on a sec . dont bury them by blackberry bushes i done lost 31 out of 33 plants buried bye blackberry bushes due to deer . trust me on this 1 . and if you do bury in clay soil you need to get some posy powder or somthing similar to break it up .


----------

